# It is Turkey time!



## sw2geeks (Nov 15, 2012)

Had to fix a Turkey yesterday for my wife's work Thanksgiving lunch party. Started last year fixing them some smoked chickens, then a brisket for xmas, and now a Turkey. At lest this time they invited me up to lunch.:laugh:

I have not had a chance to go through my pics and post a story yet for the paper. But here is one pic that I took while it was cooking.







It was a 20 pound smoke & roast, 2 hours smoke, then roasted at 325ºF

I did get to post a how to pick a turkey story the other day, if anyone is interested.


----------



## bieniek (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks delicious. 
Great pic. I love the leg looks like a side cannnon on some kind of battleship:tease:


----------



## jayhay (Nov 15, 2012)

Man, looks great, picture perfect golden color. And not over-smoked like I see a lot of birds these days. Nice job!


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 15, 2012)

Great looking bird!


----------



## Mike9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Great looking bird - Hmmmmm . . . I should get some apple wood ready.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 16, 2012)

Yum!!!  Smoking turkey is a great idea. I wish I could do that, but I wouldn't know where. Damn being in apartments with smoke alarms.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2012)

it looks amazing! :bliss:

i wonder if it's possible to do grilling of a turkey on binchotan.... that must be tasty too...


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> it looks amazing! :bliss:
> 
> i wonder if it's possible to do grilling of a turkey on binchotan.... that must be tasty too...



+1 YES. Smoked then grilled over binchotan. YUM.


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Great color, like out of a cookbook.


----------

